# Nem um toque



## Norma Iris

¡Hola! me ayudan?
No me gusta la traducción de http://letras.terra.com/rosana/48713/traduccion.html
----------------------------------------------
_"Nem um toque e eu querendo, dizer muito prazer_
_Nem um toque e eu sonhando, sonhando com você"_

No es un contacto y quiero decir muy contentos
No es un toque y estoy soñando, soñando con que 
-----------------------------------------------

Nem un toque...¿qué traducción tiene en este texto?
Muchas gracias!!!. Muito obrigada


----------



## dexterciyo

Creo que la palabra _toque_ significa en este contexto "indirecta".


----------



## Audie

A letra não é aquela maravilha, mas eu acho que está mais para '_contato_ _físico_'.


----------



## willy2008

*Toque*, informalmente quiere decir aviso ,advertencia.


----------



## Norma Iris

No entiendo nada...no se me aclaró nada...
Gracias igual!!. Espero que alguien más me pueda ayudar a entender este texto. Gracias


----------



## zema

Yo también pensaba que significaba algo así como “ni una señal”.
Pero hay una versión en español de esa canción donde lo traducen como “Ni un roce”, la canta Ana Gabriel , y eso estaría de acuerdo con lo que dice Audierunt.


----------



## Audie

Norma Iris, a letra é confusa até para brasileiros, suponho. Eu penso que tenha mais o sentido de '_tocar (fisicamente)'_ por causa de alguns versos: '_No barzinho da esquina, quase a gente se esbarra'_ , '_Olho pro casal da mesa ao lado/Beijos e abraços apertados_'... 

Mas também não se pode descartar o sentido que lembrou willy2008 ou dexterciyo (parece que são próximos). Quem saberá o que vai na cabeça dos compositores?


----------



## Carfer

Se a canção fosse portuguesa, havia outra possibilidade, na linha do que zema e willy sugeriram: 'nem uma chamada' (telefónica), 'nem um contacto'.  
A propósito, a vírgula não está a mais em _"Nem um toque e eu querendo, dizer muito prazer'?_


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Se a canção fosse portuguesa, havia outra possibilidade, na linha do que zema e willy sugeriram: 'nem uma chamada' (telefónica), 'nem um contacto'.
> A propósito, a vírgula não está a mais em _"Nem um toque e eu querendo, dizer muito prazer'?_


No Brasil '_toque_' também pode ser uma chamada, uma ligação telefônica, pelo menos após o advento do celular. Mas achei difícil que este fosse o sentido. 
Quanto à vírgula, não sei se vocês portugueses aprenderam essa "regrinha"¹, mas deve ser um daqueles casos de "pontuação pela respiração"¹ (a música dá uma paradinha justamente ali). 

¹É uma regra de colocação da vírgula ensinada não sei por quem, e a que os professores de português sempre se referiram jocosamente para que os alunos não a empregassem.


----------



## zema

A versão em espanhol é menos bem-comportada  
_Ni un roce y yo queriendo_
_llenarme de placer_


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> No Brasil '_toque_' também pode ser uma chamada, uma ligação telefônica, pelo menos após o advento do celular. Mas achei difícil que este fosse o sentido.


 
Bem, o outro sentido é bem mais interessante, de facto, mas pensei que _'eu querendo dizer muito prazer'_ pudesse ser levado à letra_._


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Bem, o outro sentido é bem mais interessante, de facto, mas pensei que _'eu querendo dizer muito prazer'_ pudesse ser levado à letra_._


Achei difícil significar '_ligação telefônica_' não porque isso  fosse menos interessante, mas porque a letra sugere (ou mesmo diz em  alguns versos)  que estão num mesmo ambiente e mais ou menos próximos.  Mas, ainda que preferissem se comunicar via ondas de rádio, a letra foi  composta antes da era do celular. Quanto à segunda parte da sua frase,  tentei, mas não consegui entender.


----------



## englishmania

Que bico-de-obra... A letra não é lá muito fácil, apesar de parecer à primeira. Já falaram de o "toque" ter vários sentidos. Acho possível ter a ver com contacto telefónico (aqui, por exemplo, _Tanta coisa pra dizer, e a gente nem se fala | Nem um toque, tudo vai ficando assim_) mas acho mais provável referir-se a um contacto físico (_No barzinho da esquina, quase a gente se esbarra | Nem um toque, tudo vai ficando assim_). Parece que ela quer que eles se cruzem e sejam apresentados, para que ela possa dizer "muito prazer". No entanto, não estou certa desta interpretação.  Difícil de entender essa Rosana, hein?


----------



## Audie

Eng, não é fácil mesmo! No fim, penso que '_toque_' vai terminar sendo o de mágica, para poder entender a "grande" mensagem dessa letra. 
Norma, se fosse você, pensaria que a intenção dos autores (Rosana é só a intéprete) deve ter sido mesmo dar esse sentido múltiplo à palavra '_toque_'. O freguês, melhor, o ouvinte é quem vai decidir, como as obras modernas, afinal.


----------



## Norma Iris

¡Muchas gracias a todos!
Muito obrigada a vocês!


----------

